# Interests



## jcowling (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello I am thinking of moving to Portugal, and I wondered if I live within an hour from Lisbon will there be interest groups I could attend, Like Art classes or the like
thank you for reading


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

jcowling said:


> Hello I am thinking of moving to Portugal, and I wondered if I live within an hour from Lisbon will there be interest groups I could attend, Like Art classes or the like
> thank you for reading[/QUOTE
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> ...


----------



## jcowling (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you so much for your helpful reply, it is good to make contact with you, we also liked the look of where you live, can you tell me more about your area please, for instance like making friends ect. and any anything else that could help to connect me.
thanks again


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you look at the site at the bottom of my posts and then click on the icon marked 'About Central Portugal' and then click the fly offs from there, you'll find info/videos about the 3 nearest towns to us. 

There's a reasonable number of ex pats in the area but nowhere near as many as you'll find on the Algarve and surrounds and that suits us just fine.

There is a fair social scene here amongst the ex pats in the area but I have to say, we don't get involved in all that much. 

Oh, and general infrastructure as far as shops, roads & hospitals etc is pretty good and locals are fabulously welcoming and friendly.


----------



## jcowling (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you" Travelling Man," really encouraging


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,

Up to an hour from Lisbon covers a lot of different places. Are you going for "middle of nowhere" with no mains water an all that entails OR a suburb with high rise apartments OR Atlantic beach side shacks. For social (non-expat) gatherings we have found some areas isolated and dependant on private transport but others easy for trains/coaches/ quick stroll.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. We will be moving over to Serra do Bouro next May. It is about an hour from Lisbon, 20 minutes from the largest town on the Silver Coast (Caldas da Rainha) and we were really impressed on our last visit with how much there is going on. We found language classes, a gym, golf (of course), Silver Coast Friends, which is a ladies coffee morning group, and that was without looking too hard! 

We have had great advice from this forum, and are so impressed by how positive everyone is about their experience, ..... can't wait to get there.

Denise


----------



## jcowling (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you Denise for your welcome and useful positive information it means a lot, I will look up the area
Jacqueline


----------

